# MKIV Headlights: Angel Eyes or Led DRL?



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Seems to be a toss up between the two - the angel eyes look nice, but seeing those Audi style LED's (as seen on some newer VW's) look even classier.

What are your thoughts? OR what have you done to upgrade?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

What are you asking - about using parking lights as DRLs? They aren't going to bright enough for daytime use.

Or are you asking about installing high power LED DRLs like these?


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

I'm talking about replacing the entire headlight assembly with an upgraded one:










VS


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

OK. Well this is a technical forum... So I wouldn't consider going from a nice reflector headlight to a one of those beady little aftermarket projectors an 'upgrade'. I suspect both of those continue to use the low beams for the DRLs. If the LEDs on the second ones are really DRLs you'd have to rewire your car to get them to work.

Anyway, if you're looking for a cosmetic 'upgrade' I'd post on the MkIV forum - you'll get lots of opinions there!


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, Dennis, your point makes perfect sense!

I do not know how to move this thread to the Mkiv forum without generating a new post, so just consider this one closed.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Yeah, anyway, they're just going to tell you that they are both ugly and you should lower your car until the oil pan scrapes and buy some 19inch wheels  .


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Lol - well said and you are probably correct! I don't think I'd ever lower my golf or mess with something along those lines. I've heard too many times of the wheels bowing in from lowered cars due to camber conflicts (or something to that effect).

For now, skipping headlights and other beauty supplies and working mainly on performance - keep a low profile. lol.

Thanks again, buddy!


----------



## Millerbear (Jun 20, 2008)

Fitzgerald said:


> Lol - well said and you are probably correct! I don't think I'd ever lower my golf or mess with something along those lines. I've heard too many times of the wheels bowing in from lowered cars due to camber conflicts (or something to that effect).
> 
> For now, skipping headlights and other beauty supplies and working mainly on performance - keep a low profile. lol.
> 
> Thanks again, buddy!


Or your axles will explode every time you run over a pebble, speed bump, slight dip etc.


----------

